
Uber Rolls Out Self-Driving Cars in San Francisco Without DMV Approval - aaronyy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-14/uber-rolls-out-self-driving-cars-in-san-francisco-without-dmv-approval
======
sharemywin
I don't get it I park in the wrong spot I get a ticket. These guys drive down
the road without a driver and oh well...I remember when the guys that setup an
illegal gambling website couldn't step foot in the US because they would go to
jail.

